# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Dependant dimensions on selecting one member in one dimension

## fausSage

Hello everybody
I'm a sort of newbie with MS Analysis Services 2000 and i have a problem.
I don't know how to implement the following 2 dimensions: 
- A calendar time dimension and
- Additionally, An interval time dimension (e.g. Anual, Quarterly, monthly)
In such a way that when an element in the Interval dimension automatically can only be selected those in the calendar dimension that belongs to this period of time

For instance
*Int. dimension*
1. Anual
2. Quarterly
3. Monthly

*Calendar Dimension*
- 2005
---2005-Q1
-----2005-Jan
-----2005-Feb
-----2005-Feb
---2005-Q2
...


And if 2. Quaterly  is selected only can be seen in Calendar Dimension
---2005-Q1
---2005-Q2

Any hint??

Thanks in advance.
Fausto

----------

